
Show HN: Octo.ai, Open source analytics hypervisor - ticktockten
https://octo.ai
======
paulasmuth
>> What we figured was the biggest problem with any form of machine learning
or data based system is that we require high quality historic data. When a
company starts the heavy dependance on free/freemium analytics services it
means that all that data is usually lost for good. [...]

At the risk of shamelessly promoting our (also open-source) product: We also
didn't like the fact that all commercial event analytics tools were completely
proprietary and would effectively be closed data silos, so we recently
released the open source EventQL event analytics database [1]. Maybe it would
be an interesting target to support in octo.ai?

[1] [http://eventql.io/](http://eventql.io/)

~~~
blahi
How are Snowplow and Piwik completely proprietary?

~~~
finid
I'm not familiar with Snowplow, but why would you put Piwik in the same
category as Octo?

------
mrgreenfur
Pretty great vision, much of the analytics from 3rd parties is clickstream/web
data. For the most part, unless you have a specific use for it, it's too much
data to bother saving yourself. Does Octo somehow handle this huge volume
without everyone having to host google analytics on their own? (Maybe a dumb
question, I didn't dive into it past the homepage :)

~~~
ticktockten
Actually, this is a really great question! It is quite a bit of data to bother
saving yourself till you actually get to a scale to make use of it. Now that
the internet business is fairly mature, the specific use cases for high
quality data has exploded.

I would like to argue that its usually a lack of frameworks (and lack of dev
resources) to enable this, due to which people do not store all this data. AWS
and others are cheap enough machine abstractions which with the right
framework (like us) may let you store this data without (too much) work.

Thanks for having a look at us!

------
code_research
Is the machine learning goodness included in this? Also a 'vagrant up' would
be very nice... Thanks, anyway!

~~~
ticktockten
Hey, first of all thanks for having a look! We are cleaning up the ML goodness
for the next update!

Sorting out the installation bits, for easy dev and deployment.

~~~
code_research
really great, thank you very much for open sourcing, can't wait to dig into
this!

~~~
ticktockten
Feel free to reach out directly to me, if you need any help!

------
finid
This looks nice.

To OP, I'm looking forward to the dockerized version. Would be a good subject
for a presentation at ContainerizeThis 2016 -
[http://containerizethis.com](http://containerizethis.com).

If you're not too far from Texas, we'd love to have you present.

------
tedmiston
So you're like an open source version of Segment? Am I understanding it right?

